# Adoption was so close - delayed again



## BobVigneault (Aug 13, 2008)

This is too weird.

Yesterday the case worker came to our house and we signed and went through a mountain of paperwork for each of the three kids. She forgot the paperwork that we need to bring to the courthouse but said she would send it out today. These papers would direct the court to set the adoption day sometime within the next 90 days but it's usually only 30 days.

Each of the kids have a 10 inch thick packet of info on them - birth certificates, histories, medical records, foster homes, visitation minutes. Together there are two 6 foot high stacks of files regarding this complicated case.

This morning while is was still dark the entire Child Services Building in Madison burned to the ground. Nothing was left, including the papers we signed, and were to sign, birth certificates, records, histories, everything pertaining to this case.

Our caseworker doesn't even know what to do now. All the paperwork needs to be replaced, birth certificates applied for from the localities where they were born. Needless to say we are looking at another long delay.

Nothing changes except we can't make it official for some time to come.

I just can't believe this. I'm just updating you on where we are at. It's not a big problem. Everyone is safe, everyone is fine, we are just a little bit discouraged. We seemed so close.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2008)

, praying...


----------



## Seb (Aug 13, 2008)

I praise God that's He's in charge. 
(especially when things like this don't make sense)

Praying for the situation and your family Bob.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 13, 2008)

Really guys, it's not a big problem. Tom Mitchell had a fire in his home last night. That's scarier. There are many on the board who are going through real difficult trials, they need our prayers. This is just such weird timing.

Just got an IM from my 13 year old, she said:

"u know dad I'm not that bummed, it's just going to take a little longer, that's okay. God is teaching us a whole lot of patience. after this nothing will bother us"

She's right of course.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 13, 2008)

Wonderful to hear of such faith from your daughter Bob.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

What your daughter said.


----------



## KMK (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. The wonders of Divine Providence. It will be interesting to see the different ways He gets the glory in all of this. 

When this is all said and done, are you going to have a party, or what?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, Pastor Ken, we've been planning a party for the beginning of September. 

I mentioned your case to our caseworker yesterday. I'll PM you.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

Take heart brother, knowing that God will be glorified in this situation.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 13, 2008)

It's hard to leave me speechless, but this did the trick.

Maybe it's the LORD's way of telling the Powers That Be in your area to streamline their adoption process. Two six-foot-tall stacks of paperwork is ludicrous.

Mercy Maud!

Kevin can go from China to Ethiopia to get kids, then something like this happens to you, where everything's taking place in the same county!


----------



## Herald (Aug 13, 2008)

Brother Bob, I will continue to pray.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 13, 2008)

Ivan said:


> What your daughter said.



Amen!


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, I can't even fathom the complications that this will result from this! But thankfully, you know who really is in control of your adoptions!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > What your daughter said.
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a hard providence, Bob, but your daughter's reaction and your attitude towards it are so encouraging. We had to wait nine years for Joseph and Esther but _never_ had anything so wierd happen during that entire time. Praying here.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2008)

joshua said:


> Sorry, Brother. Very encouraged by your daughter's words.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 13, 2008)

I too am encouraged by your daughters words! Be prayin for ya bob!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 19, 2008)

Our caseworker is such a trooper. She is recovering from cancer therapy. She went and shuffled around in the burned rubble of the building and actually found some of the kids papers. She took them home and washed them and then covered her garage floor with drying scorched papers.

She's going to send them off to the judge with an apology for the burned smell. She sent us the petition papers we needed and tonight we will bring them to the courthouse to file for our petitions of adoption.

I don't know yet what the time frame will be but our caseworker has been on the phone explaining our story and getting the powers that be to move quickly.

I'll let you know when we know more. Thanks again for the prayers and encouragement.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonderful! If only all case workers were so inclined.


----------

